# Pictures of Gretzky



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow! He's is absolutely gorgeous! You have to extremely handsome boys, there.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! Those are two very good looking doggies. In the side by side picture, they have two very similar faces, even though the color is completely different. Judging by Gretzky's coat, I'd say your vet was right on about his age also. Thanks for the pictures...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

You know from the title, I half expected to see some ice and hockey sticks in these pictures :doh: 

Nice dogs, I'm glad they are getting along so well for you... does the great Gretzky get to go to Blue Lake this time?


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

monomer said:


> You know from the title, I half expected to see some ice and hockey sticks in these pictures :doh:
> Nice dogs, I'm glad they are getting along so well for you... does the great Gretzky get to go to Blue Lake this time?


Maybe the next time, I'll just pull off some pics of the mountain and the player, and see what kind of reaction I get!! :roflmao: :roflmao: I have to admit, we get some interesting looks with those two names!

Unfortunately the boys have bronchitis, so we can't go to the lake for another two weeks. We have a great book of hikes for dogs in Colorado, and we plan on taking them on quite a few this summer! Gretzky still has some work to do, as he gets very defensive and barks at people he doesn't know. As soon as we can take him out, we will be trying to help him learn the "nice" way to greet people. (i.e. no growling/barking) I think getting him into some training classes and just out in public in general will help him learn that people aren't out to get him. I'm thinking that his previous owner didn't take him very many places, and so he just doesn't know what to do when he meets someone new. Anyway, that got long-winded, but at some point, yes, Gretzky the great will get to go to Blue Lake as well!


----------

